# First snowfall speculation thread



## skiNEwhere (Aug 29, 2010)

October 13th, 2inches MRV


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 29, 2010)

Dusting on Mansfield or Washinton.........late September


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 29, 2010)

Not going to include a dust of snow, so I'll say October 8, Mount Washington at least an inch


----------



## cmeans (Sep 21, 2010)

We need another October storm so Wildcat can open for Halloween, like it did a few years ago!


----------



## noski (Sep 30, 2010)

Dusting MRV peaks, 10/3


----------



## BigJay (Sep 30, 2010)

Oct 13th - Northern Vermont (Jay / Smuggs / Stowe) - 3-4in

Just so that almost no one can take advantage of it!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 30, 2010)

2 footer on Halloween. Everywhere north and east of Albany. Start packing your gear.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Sep 30, 2010)

I was listening to James Taylor today :roll: and his "The first of December was covered with snow" brought tears to my eyes


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 30, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 2 footer on Halloween. Everywhere north and east of Albany. Start packing your gear.



With a subsequent massive lake effect event to the far west.   A good base to start without an Indian summer in November would be nice, along with the possibility of hunting season being looking for brown deer on a white background rather than the usual brown deer on a brown background.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 1, 2010)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 2 footer on Halloween. Everywhere north and east of Albany. Start packing your gear.



This will probably happen.

I'll be in FL for work...

You're welcome guys.

-w


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2010)

WJenness said:


> This will probably happen.
> 
> I'll be in FL for work...
> 
> ...



Can you leave sooner?


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm not going to call out the first snow, I'm going to call out the first skiable snow --  maybe 3-6"+, northern VT, 11/10/2010.

Time to get the gear ready!  Anyone else up for pre-season earned turns?  

My friends are too lazy and will be waiting for the white ribbon of death.


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2010)

rocojerry said:


> Time to get the gear ready!  Anyone else up for pre-season earned turns?
> 
> My friends are too lazy and will be waiting for the white ribbon of death.



You mean you aren't up for a little grass skiing?


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2010)

"RENO, Nev. (AP) - An early winter storm that chased record heat out of  northern Nevada has swamped Reno with record-setting rain and dropped  enough snow at the top of the Sierra to close a mountain highway pass  near Lake Tahoe." October 5th

_Santa, can I have some of THAT?_


----------



## bigbog (Oct 13, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> October 13th, 2inches MRV


With potential of a little more in 24+ hrs...as the low moves northward....or maybe the Bush, Stowe or Jay...y/n?


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 13, 2010)

It's certainly looking favorable for them!


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 14, 2010)

"The potential exists for snowfall accumulations of 7 inches or greater within the watch area."

http://www.wunderground.com/US/VT/014.html#WIN


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, some of those summits are gonna get plunked with some heavy precip!  Perhaps I should say plastered with the high wind and low snow ratios.  But I guess I like the new "plunk" term now! :wink:


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like I'm driving right into it Friday night as I cross the Berks.  May need to bring an anchor.

*Friday Night: *Periods of rain and snow, mainly before 2am. The  rain and snow could be heavy at times.  Low around 36. Windy, with a  northwest wind between 18 and 26 mph, with gusts as high as 50 mph.   Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than a  half inch possible.


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 15, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Yeah, some of those summits are gonna get plunked with some heavy precip!  Perhaps I should say plastered with the high wind and low snow ratios.  But I guess I like the new "plunk" term now! :wink:



I intended to update the totals yesterday but didn't get around to it.  If this were a "ski-able" event, we would have been a little more on top of things.  We'll look forward to seeing what those summits end up with by tonight!


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 15, 2010)

billski said:


> Looks like I'm driving right into it Friday night as I cross the Berks.  May need to bring an anchor.
> 
> *Friday Night: *Periods of rain and snow, mainly before 2am. The  rain and snow could be heavy at times.  Low around 36. Windy, with a  northwest wind between 18 and 26 mph, with gusts as high as 50 mph.   Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than a  half inch possible.



Eesh!  Good luck!


----------

